
Sun to Switch Nasdaq Ticker Symbol to JAVA - brett
http://www.thestreet.com/s/sun-to-switch-symbol-to-java/newsanalysis/techhardware/10376053.htmlpuc=googlefi
======
pg
This reminds me of the last two sentences of "How Software Companies Die."

[http://www.apocalypse.org/pub/u/kjc/cool/Card.on.Software.ht...](http://www.apocalypse.org/pub/u/kjc/cool/Card.on.Software.html)

------
donna
Will changing the ticker to JAVA help Sun shake off it's dinosaur persona?
hmmmmm

------
SwellJoe
That's sad. They don't even realize they're hitching their cart to a lame
horse. Sun has some smart people working there...how does this come to pass?

------
brett
Brand problem much?

